

Ask HN: Does any one have a project they need built? - alashley

Hey HNers,<p>I&#x27;m wondering if any of you has a product idea that you&#x27;d like to have built. I&#x27;ve finally finished school and I have some time on my hands.<p>I&#x27;m also in a bind for cash (rent&#x27;s due on Monday), so I&#x27;d just ask for a deposit for any work I do. I&#x27;m most comfortable with web and mobile including Android and a variety of web frameworks&#x2F;languages including PHP and Ruby on Rails.<p>There is a link to my git-hub in my profile. I have a few leads for various projects, but they are taking some time to finalize. So if any one needs an MVP or something over the next few weeks, I&#x27;m your man. I&#x27;m available by Skype, e-mail and Google voice.<p>I&#x27;m not opposed to sitting down and working in any language or platform (except iOS) to get your project done. This would really help me, and in the process help someone who needs something done.<p>Thanks for any help!<p>Edit: contact information, github etc. are in my profile.
======
timtamboy63
This is probably the wrong place to ask this. What you're trying to do is
freelance, go and find clients who need freelance work. (protip: They probably
don't read HN).

One thing I did when I was looking for freelance work is just cold email
companies with shitty websites and offer to redo them for a fee.

Also, your github seems to have a bunch of half-done projects, and nothing
particularly complicated or difficult. Add more to it.

~~~
alashley
Thanks, your feedback is much appreciated. A couple people have actually
reached out, so I suppose luck was on my side. I will add to my github as
you've suggested.

Cheers!

